# Finished 1941 Hawthorne All American with Pal car sidecar



## bikesnbuses (Apr 26, 2014)

Finally! ..Sort of... Putting sidecar chassis/frame on axle w/ ND 2 speed knuckle was interesting to say the least..My son loves it though!I had picked a color to have the body powdercoated in,and it looked bad when done ..So the powder guy said he had a dark grey,I said sure and it came out alot better,even similar to my Hawthorne!Thank you Scott for selling me the Mel Short made sidecar!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2014)

*Wow!!!!!!*

Great job. Love the sidecar attached to that bike. Outstanding work.rob.


----------



## invesions (Apr 26, 2014)

Love the bike... side car is an awesome addition as well. Very cool!

I can picture my best friend (lab dog) sitting shotgun in that side car riding around town with me on a nice day.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice! Your son has the coolest dad ever!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice ride! That set-up has to get a lot of thumbs up when you are out and about. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Apr 26, 2014)

kool ride,did you get your package from me ok?AJ


----------

